

Blogging for the Hell of It, Not Blogging to Stay Relevant - kernelv
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2015/01/18/blogging-for-the-hell-of-it-not-blogging-to-stay-relevant/

======
jacquesm
That's a pretty good piece. I'm often surprised at how many people read what I
write and how strong the responses can be.

Blogging for the hell of it is how I started writing and I really don't plan
to give up on that. So no 'themed' blog or off-limit subjects or worries about
whether the content will be a good fit for the audience.

The easiest way to stick to the 'blogging for the hell of it' mode is to
simply ignore the stats and to write from the heart even if that has an
adverse effect on the readership numbers.

